# Names of Pigeon Colors?



## rr5rocker (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum. I have a couple pet pigeons & would like to know more on the terminology of their colors. I'm fairly new to pigeon keeping. I have raised birds since I was little but have never done anything with pigeons before. I still raise & breed budgie/parakeets, & cockatiels. I have other birds as well mainly parrots: conures, a macaw, cockatoo, finches etc. I got my first pigeon a West of England Tumbler about 2 years ago & got him a friend this last summer. She is a roller. Since then, I have added to them & have a total of 8 birds. My WoE, Roller, & 6 Birmingham rollers. I want to learn to fly my pigeons eventually. When I talk to other pigeon keepers & owners, they start telling me about the different colors of their birds & I have to ask what that specific color is cos like I said, I am pretty new at this. I know a little bit like the blue bars, baldies, almond, but still have quite a bit to learn on the different colors. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Try this: http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/pigeons/
Also look up Ron Huntly's site. 

Photos of your birds may help us to name them. "blue" is the basic wild type color and bar is the basic wild type pattern. Instead of blue you can also have ash red (which is dominant to blue) and brown (which is recessive to blue). Than there is dilute which effects these colors (blue becomes silver, ash red becomes ash yellow). There are other patterns like spread (changes blue to black) or check. Patterns of white (baldhead, splash etc.) can be additional genes. "Almond" and "Opal" are not colors but modifiers that effect the way the bird looks and vary depending on what the basic colors are underneath.


----------

